# Genuine UK Bred Tortoises For Sale / Tortoise For Sale



## TPG (Oct 29, 2014)

One of the most effective ways we have found to encourage people to not buy wild-caught tortoises or those bred in the deplorable, cramped tortoise farms abroad, offered by pet shops, tortoise centres, garden centres, tortoise shops etc, is to link people with genuine UK Breeders who will provide healthy tortoises and, through experience, offer the correct advice.
To this end we have compiled a list of hand-picked genuine UK breeders, who can be accessed through the Tortoise Protection Group's website.
If you are looking to purchase a healthy tortoise and would like the best advice, please do ensure you don't purchase wild-caught or farmed tortoises and use a private genuine UK breeder.

Please beware, many "self-proclaimed" breeders aren't what they proclaim to be.
Those that advertise 1,2 3,4, left or those that have an abundance of adult/older Tortoises and are "selling a few of their older tortoises" (particularly Horsfields) should be avoided. 

The tortoises are not sold by the Tortoise Protection Group. We are run 100% by volunteers and are a non-profit group
For a list of UK Breeders, kindly follow the below link for more details:-
http://www.tortoise-protection-group.org.uk/site/176.asp

Many Thanks


----------



## TPG Rehoming (Oct 29, 2014)

Acquiring a tortoise is a life-time commitment. Unfortunately, due to a wide range of unpredictable reasons people often find they are no longer in a position to care for their tortoise.
Founded in 2007, the Tortoise Protection Group prides itself on making every effort to find the correct placement for each tortoise and has strict rehoming policies and guidelines for prospective new homes. We will always do our best and will never rehome a tortoise unless we are 100% sure the new home will be able to meet your tortoise's every need and we have successfully found good homes for 100s of tortoises over the years. The Tortoise Protection Group is run by volunteers.
If you feel you are no longer in a position to look after your tortoise, would like to rehome a tortoise and would like to learn more about our rehoming service, please visit our website for further details.

http://www.tortoise-protection-group.org.uk/site/131.asp

Many Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the TFO from AZ, USA . And good luck with your venue .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

